# Smoking fast Recurve



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

It was raining today so I went to the local pro shop to pick up some targets I'd ordered. Brought my with just to check out #'s and speed. 
Bow with weights weighs 6.8 #'s. Draw at my 27" draw is #43. Vap 600 26 1/2" weigh 245.
Shot it through chrono 5 times. 225,227,227,227,228 fps. Fastest recurve I've ever shot.


----------



## ChefMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

What was the setup

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

That's indecently quick out of a 43 pound bow, providing the chrono is accurate. Best I've ever seen before is 220 and that was a higher poundage and longer draw bow too.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

43# and 245 grain arrow? I believe it.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I believe it. I have a similar setup. This week I was shooting with some compound shooters and my arrows were as hard to pull as theirs.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep. My target setup was 47# and 283 gr arrows with similar speeds. Painful in the wind though, went back to my heavier ACE's at 380 gr's in the wind.


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

43# 307gr arrow 208 for me. I could probably get the same speed at 245gr. I've shot some pretty fast setups before but found them to be a little Twitchy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

what does your string weigh? about 100 grains?


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't weighed them string yet but it is 18 strands BCY-X with .18 serving. 65" string.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*Do you gap/pick? What type of events are you wanting to shoot? If you string walk...don't say nutt'n, just nod your head...LOL. JK..... 
I'm at 340 grains, 46# limbs and getting 201.
LOL..."what does your string weigh?"....I'm not sure if that's funny or over thinking......*


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

equilibrium said:


> *Do you gap/pick? What type of events are you wanting to shoot? If you string walk...don't say nutt'n, just nod your head...LOL. JK.....
> I'm at 340 grains, 46# limbs and getting 201.
> LOL..."what does your string weigh?"....I'm not sure if that's funny or over thinking......*


99.875 grains pre wax

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Every good string I've ever had weighs close to 100 grains.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I make strings and can honestly say I have never weighed them.....


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Assuming a linear draw force curve, 43# at 28 inch draw (to throat of the grip), 9 inch brace height, and a 307 grain arrow, and a big assumption, the bow is 100% efficient, the launch velocity would be 223.5 ft/s with a zero mass string. With a 100 grain string the launch velocity will be 212.2 ft/s


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Don't go assuming. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

What's the assumption stats for a sub super recurve and 27" riser? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Also, hardly anyone measures dl at the throat of the grip

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL, brace height is from the throat of the grip, but AMO brace height is not. This past weekend I shot some horsebows that was measured to the handle of the bow.

Super recurves are an interesting design. The extra curve is needed for the highly reflexed risers so that the string angle doesn't hit the dreaded stacking that occurs as it approaches 90 degrees. The 1 to 2 inches in the riser reflex gives the limbs more stored energy earlier even though the draw length and brace height are still the same. With a draw force curve its easier to estimate an arrow velocity.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Couple of times I've had a bow setup that measures constantly over 230 fps. How accurate the chrono was, I have no idea. But that was with 50lbs+ otf, shooting ACE's on my very long draw. I couldn't tune X10's with that poundage as the 380 spine was too weak, so ACE was only option. Tho I've shot them ever since as that worked extremely well on the wind.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Get back to us when your limbs fail, interesting to know how long they will last


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Painful in the wind.


This...



Chris


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

Demmer3 said:


> Also, hardly anyone measures dl at the throat of the grip
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 I always thought it was deepest part of the grip at full draw + 1 3/4" for AMO. So 28" at the grip + 1 3/4" = 29 3/4" yes?.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

That is the AMO definition, but that doesn't mean that the bow you pick up that is marked XX pounds @28" is what the bow maker is using, or what the teacher from the archery class that you just took used. One can be easily off by +/- 4 to 5 pounds when talking to one another, using the same words, but each one has a different definition to the terms.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

SD40 said:


> I always thought it was deepest part of the grip at full draw + 1 3/4" for AMO. So 28" at the grip + 1 3/4" = 29 3/4" yes?.



You are correct. Your description is how most of the world measures Draw Length. Many people will just measure to the center of the plunger tip as the easy shorthand way, if they're using the rear plunger hole for their plunger (as most do), as the rear plunger hole is usually very close to being plumb with the deepest part of the grip.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i was recording speeds of 205-209fps with my partially tuned borders 34# hex5s with 37# on my fingers using mckinley II 725s weighing 275 gns

strings were 16 strands angel majesty.

so with 245gns and 43# your speeds are quite reasonable to expect..


----------



## heuerlover (Jun 17, 2017)

I tried a different approach...
Lightweight arrows : Shaft 126gn (28,75") + ACE insert 39gn + ACE screw in tip 26gn (milled down) + spinwings + no insert = 205gn total
On my Hoyt HPX (25) and MK1440 (68) @ 36lbs i'm holding 37,5lbs on fingers
Lippman bowstring lightweight, (no metal-nockpoints)
getting results at 226, 227 fps

Just ordered Border HEX6 H, which should be faster than the MK1440.....

I have the feeling with all this changes the arrows are narrower in terms of height,
but if i make minor mistakes when releasing i get punished with side spreading.


----------

